# Take that, snotty Tractor Supply lady!



## MaddieLynn (Nov 23, 2011)

So I go into Tractor Supply today and ask for Corid. I explain that I want it to deworm goat kids. The lady looks and can't find it. We are about to leave when she finds it somewhere else. She tells me, "Oh, that's for treating coccidia. Coccidia is a *bacteria*. Corid is an *antibiotic*." All while barely hiding the eye-rolling going on. 

So when I get home, I decide to look up coccidia (again) because I really thought I was right. Lo and behold, coccidia is a single celled *parasite*!

MaddieLynn - 1; Snotty Tractor Supply lady - 0.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Well actually..hmmm..you both were mistaken. You told her you wanted to deworm the kids..she looked for a wormer. Yes coccidia is a parasite but it is not a worm..rather a protozoan, not a bacteria. And Corid is not an antibiotic, it is a coccidiastat.

If one wanted to split hairs finely enough viruses,bacteria,worms,flukes and protozoans could all be considerd parasites if they live,feed and breed in another living creature to that hosts detriment.

You were more "right" than she but many would have stopped looking for your product after not finding it in the wormer section. I am glad you got it and hope it takes care of your kids needs. bee


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

MaddieLynn said:


> So I go into Tractor Supply today and ask for Corid. I explain that I want it to deworm goat kids.
> 
> MaddieLynn - 1; Snotty Tractor Supply lady - 0.


But it's NOT a worm....however, it's NOT a bacteria either


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

Well, while coccidia is a parasite, it's not a worm -- it's a protozoan oocyst. So you have to give the TSC lady credit for knowing that Corid isn't a wormer, but she DEFINITELY needs to brush up on the rest of her knowledge! 

We don't have TSC, but we do have a coop chain that carries pretty much all the same products. 25 years ago you were guaranteed to get a retired farmer behind the counter who had BTDT with any crop or livestock you could imagine. These days the real farm stuff is hidden in the warehouse, the store functions more like a suburban pet and garden shop, and the registers are full of cashiers who barely understand how to access the database, let alone advise about special livestock needs. Our local branch is very VERY fortunate to have two employees with extensive livestock knowledge, but one is usually assigned the loading dock and the other is often buried in paperwork. If you seek either out, they're on the hotseat to answer your questions and get back to looking busy for the upper management. We feel as though the general knowledge among the rest of the employee pool has been on a downhill trend for several years now. It's all about the money, you know!

So... most important question..... are you going to go back with a little corrective information for Miss Snot?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

She knew more than 99% of TSC employees, and she found what you were looking for.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Print out these info pages for your goat notebook, and print a set for the TSC lady, too.

Info on dewormers and coccidiastats:
Wormers & Cocci Meds


----------



## MaddieLynn (Nov 23, 2011)

I totally understand how easy it is to be mistaken about things. What gets me is that this particular lady is snotty to us every time we go in.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

MaddieLynn said:


> I totally understand how easy it is to be mistaken about things. What gets me is that this particular lady is snotty to us every time we go in.


Then no matter what you said or what she said, she's wrong. As an employee her job is selling you what you need, not making herself feel important. 
If she had just said "I found it under antibiotic" that was enough.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I constantly correct peoples misthinking even with our (tsc) local competitors when I am trying to find something we dont carry.
TSC has changed a great deal in the past few years, used to be we tried to recruit homesteader type people but unfortunately we dont pay enough to attract them and really as a company dont train them to know much about things except the basics of feed, mowers, bulk clothing, welding and other power equipment.
Im still trying to convince the corporate office we need to carry dimethox

edited to ad, snotty rude behavior is not tolerated by the company if you call and complain or talk with the store manager they should resolve their issues.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

LOL It was the new local store manager who decided to be snotty and rude to me. I still don't know why. I didn't go in for several months and when I did, he acted civil. But the 4 times I wound up going in for something I couldn't find elsewhere the first few months he was there almost broke me of ever going back...

And someone else was with me, he was very friendly to her and she also noticed his behavior and was surprised. Maybe he thought I was someone else :shrug:


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

MaddieLynn said:


> So I go into Tractor Supply today and ask for Corid. I explain that I want it to deworm goat kids. The lady looks and can't find it. We are about to leave when she finds it somewhere else. She tells me, "Oh, that's for treating coccidia. Coccidia is a *bacteria*. Corid is an *antibiotic*." All while barely hiding the eye-rolling going on.
> 
> So when I get home, I decide to look up coccidia (again) because I really thought I was right. Lo and behold, coccidia is a single celled *parasite*!
> 
> MaddieLynn - 1; Snotty Tractor Supply lady - 0.


Lol. Aside from the other issues, she seems to think an antibiotic isn't what you would use to treat a bacterial infection.


----------



## mamaC11 (Jun 11, 2012)

i hate our TSC...we always get poor service and items we buy there are always busted or missing pieces. Our locally owned feed store prices are insane so I grumbly walk into TSC for our needs, lol.


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

I shop TSC and I have also worked at TSC wayyyy back in the late 80's,early 90's for almost 3 years and I still haven't forgot that experience. I can honestly say I was the only component employee staffed during that time. I worked the floor and worked customer service and answered the phone all at the same time. I was also head cashier...Why, because no one eles could be found unless you walked back to the wear house where 4 or 5 incomponent employee's would be standing around just avoiding the sales floor and the phone.. I knew 50% of the customers that was walking through the front doors and I knew what they where coming in to purchase 85% of the time, if they needed assisstance they know who to look for. I'll never forget the day the ----- hit the fan in the store managers office... My written out 2 page resignation wasn't up for dicussion either, I made that clear before that little meeting ever took place. I think I even seen a tear in his eye. I still shop TSC put I don't ask for any help and I still find myself helping people while i'm in the store because customers are still looking for someone to help them, just makes me sad. I'll not say which TSC store I worked at other then It was within 50 miles from the Corporate Office..


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I hate that you had those kinds of experiences there. I worked for TSC years ago, and LOVED working there! I had lots in common with most of our customers. I made it my business to know where everything was in the store, and most of my co-workers had very helpful, congenial attitudes towards customers & each other as well.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

My TSC is great. Helpful and friendly. Always trying to help me save.


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

MaddieLynn said:


> I totally understand how easy it is to be mistaken about things. What gets me is that this particular lady is snotty to us every time we go in.


maybe she's just returning the favor????


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

machinistmike said:


> maybe she's just returning the favor????


Why in the world would you say something like that? 

Wow.


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

Pony said:


> Why in the world would you say something like that?
> 
> Wow.


when she says the woman is snotty everytime they go in, that doesn't make you ask yourself maybe there's more to this? wow


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

machinistmike said:


> when she says the woman is snotty everytime they go in, that doesn't make you ask yourself maybe there's more to this? wow


I've met people who are just rude, negative,snotty no matter how nice you are to them. Just because she is that way every time Maddie goes in does not mean its Maddie who causes it. So far on here she has been nothing but nice from what I can remember.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Donna1982 said:


> I've met people who are just rude, negative,snotty no matter how nice you are to them. Just because she is that way every time Maddie goes in does not mean its Maddie who causes it. So far on here she has been nothing but nice from what I can remember.


Eggzackly.

Thanks, Donna.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

machinistmike said:


> when she says the woman is snotty everytime they go in, that doesn't make you ask yourself maybe there's more to this? wow


Having participated in this forum for a while, and having read almost all of Maddie's posts since she started coming here, no. I would not ask myself that question.

Not having noticed any of your posts until your abrasive remark earlier, I have to admit, however, that the thought occurred to me regarding you.


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

I have been buying my goat feed at a local place for over a year now. The load out guy was always mean to me, broke bags, etc. The gals behind the counter were not overly friendly, my husband wanted me to go somewhere else. I didn't, I haven't and just in the last month have they warmed up to me (due to one of them making a mistake and giving me "meatmaker" chicken feed instead of Meat Goat feed). I just went in and nicely joked about "you did it again!" (it wasn't the first time). Now, when I go in they are as nice as they can be. I was never unkind to those folks. One doesn't necessarily mean the other.

ETA: I outlasted the mean load out guy too! He's gone now.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

She probably mixed up coccidia with cocci which is a bacteria


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

MaddieLynn said:


> I totally understand how easy it is to be mistaken about things. What gets me is that this particular lady is snotty to us every time we go in.


Rude workers make it hard to really enjoy shopping at a particular store. I know there are certain stores in certain towns that I just don't like due to a rude worker. I will go to the same "chain" in another town, but avoid a store just due to one nasty worker at times. I don't know if everyone is that way, but I am.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

mekasmom - I will not shop at certain stores if I know the people who work there are rude. Life is to short for me to have to deal with nasty people. 

Pony- You are welcome sugars. I cannot stand the lets blame everyone else for what is wrong with us and not ourselves. Drives me nuts!!! We have a few friends because we got rid of those types of people. So seeing that person take a shot at Maddie (Who I have never seen be rude to anyone on here and is a young kid) well... I was :flame:


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

bee said:


> Well actually..hmmm..you both were mistaken. You told her you wanted to deworm the kids..she looked for a wormer. Yes coccidia is a parasite but it is not a worm..rather a protozoan, not a bacteria. And Corid is not an antibiotic, it is a coccidiastat.
> 
> If one wanted to split hairs finely enough viruses,bacteria,worms,flukes and protozoans could all be considerd parasites if they live,feed and breed in another living creature to that hosts detriment.
> 
> You were more "right" than she but many would have stopped looking for your product after not finding it in the wormer section. I am glad you got it and hope it takes care of your kids needs. bee


LOL... I was just about to write something like this when I saw your post. Funny.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

My daughter works for TSC and loves her job. When she was hired the manager told her flat out at the interview that the reason he called her and set it up so quickly was because of her experience (gardens, dogs, cats, poultry, rabbits, goats, horses, a little with cattle, construction, etc) and as he hired her on the spot he gave her a starting pay higher than most new hires because he asked her questions about her experience that proved to him she knew what she was talking about. She's all of 19, btw.


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> My daughter works for TSC and loves her job. When she was hired the manager told her flat out at the interview that the reason he called her and set it up so quickly was because of her experience (gardens, dogs, cats, poultry, rabbits, goats, horses, a little with cattle, construction, etc) and as he hired her on the spot he gave her a starting pay higher than most new hires because he asked her questions about her experience that proved to him she knew what she was talking about. She's all of 19, btw.


My son had a similar experience with Orscheln's. :whistlin:


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Quick story. For years we have used the same feed store because they are locally owned and have great prices. We almost always go there on Saturdays and the same very snotty rude Woman is working the counter. We dealt with it because their prices were so good. Just after we got our Donkeys my Wife went in there and asked about vaccines. The Woman said something rude and nasty regarding Donkeys. It really upset my Wife and while she was getting the truck loaded with feed the guy doing the loading asked her if she was OK. She told him what the Woman inside said and he got angry. He told my Wife that she was a childhood friend of his Wife and he had been looking for a reason to fire her. He went on to explain that he had gotten numerous complaints about her attitude but his Wife wouldn't do much about it. Turns out the old guy in coveralls that loads the trucks was the owner. Because of the economy and being out of work my Wife convinced him not to fire her but he did make her come outside and apologize. We still go there, and she greets us with a warm friendly VERY FORCED smile everytime.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Cannon_Farms said:


> I constantly correct peoples misthinking even with our (tsc) local competitors when I am trying to find something we dont carry.
> TSC has changed a great deal in the past few years, used to be we tried to recruit homesteader type people but unfortunately we dont pay enough to attract them and really as a company dont train them to know much about things except the basics of feed, mowers, bulk clothing, welding and other power equipment.
> Im still trying to convince the corporate office we need to carry dimethox
> 
> edited to ad, snotty rude behavior is not tolerated by the company if you call and complain or talk with the store manager they should resolve their issues.


The local TSC wants me to come work with them....but its the pay thing I get paid well enough during the school season but this summer vaca I won't be getting paid to stay as a bus driver so seriously thinking of starting a new career at TSC whatcha think?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I think an animal knowledgeable person at your TSC would be a wonderful thing for them. I think steady, year-round work would be a wonderful thing for you.


----------



## Petuniapig (Nov 18, 2020)

MaddieLynn said:


> So I go into Tractor Supply today and ask for Corid. I explain that I want it to deworm goat kids. The lady looks and can't find it. We are about to leave when she finds it somewhere else. She tells me, "Oh, that's for treating coccidia. Coccidia is a *bacteria*. Corid is an *antibiotic*." All while barely hiding the eye-rolling going on.
> 
> So when I get home, I decide to look up coccidia (again) because I really thought I was right. Lo and behold, coccidia is a single celled *parasite*!
> 
> MaddieLynn - 1; Snotty Tractor Supply lady - 0.


I order all of my supplies online, easier and I don't have to deal with people like that.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

This post is 8 years old. The poster is no longer visiting and I bet the snotty TSC employees no longer work there.


----------

